# بحث عن كامل عن بوابة nand و nor ينقصة صورة فقط اتمني اجدها لديكم



## فلسفة مشاعر (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيفكم يا اخوان ان شاء الله بخير .. 

طلب علي بحث عن بوابة nand و بوابة nor وهي بوابات مشتقه من البوابات الاصلية .. 

وفعلاً قمت بالبحث وتجميع اكبر قدر من المعلومات ،، لاكن نقصتني صوره مهمه جداً في البحث اتمني اني اجدها عندكم وهي صورة لبوابة nor لتركيبها الألكتروني شوفو البحث انتم وتفهمون وش اقصد بالظبط



تحياتي

فلسفة مشاعر


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (12 ديسمبر 2009)

معقوله يومين ولا رد


----------



## حورية_الحور (12 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks
waiting for nor


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 ديسمبر 2009)

*Nor Gate*

أخي فلسفة مشاعر...
لقد أحضرت لك هذه الصفحات التي تحتوي على عدة صور للمطلوب, ارجو ان تستفيد منها


و لا تنسانا من صالح دعائك

م. عيسى


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (12 ديسمبر 2009)

عفوا لقد نسيت رفع الملفات 

و هذه هي:


----------

